# High Fiber Recipes



## Toots (Jul 24, 2006)

I am looking for recipes/ideas to increase my fiber intake.
I know generally what foods are high in fiber, but I am looking for some recipes - whose got one?


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 24, 2006)

fresh fruits and vegetables and whole grains are good sources of fiber.  By whole grains I mean whole wheat flour, rolled oats, whole grain flours like buckwheat. 
Cook from scratch.  Last night I cooked fresh green beans sauteed in bacon fat with onions garlic and chopped raw almonds and had garlic bread make with whole wheat bread.

This is more of a cooking  attitude than looking for a specific recipe.

 I probably am not a good person to answer this question because cooking with fresh foods is such a big part of my diet that I can not imagine how to approach this question.  For me, it's a given.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 24, 2006)

I had to buy some Metamucil for my dog (no joke) and I bought the kind that is flavorless and says that you can "cook and bake with it." 

I am also the type of person who would cook with fresh, fiber-rich foods before adding Metamucil to cream of mushroom soup... but does anyone know anything about this?  Might it be an alternative to consider?


----------



## mudbug (Jul 24, 2006)

interesting thought, jenny.  Not sure about the cream of mushroom soup thing, but what do I know?

Toots, you can usually safely add a generous sprinkle of wheat germ to baked goods (or pancakes/waffles).

Eat apples. Raw.


----------



## Aurora (Jul 24, 2006)

There are two types of fiber, insoluable and soluable.  Here is a very good brief summary of fiber:

http://www.yale.edu/uhs/departments/nutrition/relatedInfo/fiber.pdf

Fruits and vegetables are very obvious sources of fiber but grains, beans and legumes are also great and tasty sources of fiber.

Unprocessed foods are generally higher in fiber than processed foods. Try to eat brown rice rather than white rice, eath whole grain breads rather than refined flour breads, and eat fresh fruits and vegetables rather than peeled and processed fruits and vegetables.

Finally, make it a habit to end your day with a Metamucil cocktail or other fiber supplements.

If you are aware and try to make it a habit increasing your fiber intake is not that difficult.


----------



## kyles (Jul 24, 2006)

Citrus is a great source of fibre (eat it don't juice it!) So things like a citrus compote with a cinnamon light syrup is good.

There are plenty of recipes out there for flapjacks (the scottish type, which is an oat based cookie type thing) but for me, the fat count out weighs the fibre benefits.

I agree that changing the way you eat through out the day is the best way of increasing your fibre intake.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 24, 2006)

Eat granary breads - don't eat white breads at all.  Porridge in the morning would be a good source of fibre.

As Kyles said, citrus fruits and vegetables, green ones particularly, are a good source of fibre, too.


----------



## fawn (Jul 25, 2006)

this is a great muffin full of grains:

* Whole Grain Raisin Muffins *
1 cup buttermilk
1/3 cup canola oil
2 eggs
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup molasses
3/4 cup wheat bran
1/2 cup rolled oats
1 1/4 cups whole wheat flour
1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablepoon baking powder
1/2 cup golden raisins

In a medium bowl, mix milk, oil, eggs, brown sugar and molasses - whisking to combine. Stir in the wheat bran and oats. Allow this to set for 15 minutes to soften the oats.

Preheat the oven to 425

In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, cinnamon, salt, and baking powder. Stir in the raisins. Add this mixture to the wet ingredients and stir just until combined.

Lightly spray a 12 cup muffin tin with cooking spray. Evenly distribute the batter between the 12 cups. Bake for about 14 minutes, or until the top springs back when lightly touched. When done, remove the muffins from the pans as soon as you can handle them. Try not to leave them in the pan for longer than 5 minutes. Cool completely on a wire rack.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2006)

is the fact that "toots" is asking about fiber funny to anyone else? (sorry toots, couldn't help it.)
for recipes, how about pork loin or tenderloin, stuffed, braised, or stewed with prunes and nuts? if interested, i'll post a recipe.


and jenny, how old is your dog? please don't say he's farty, in dog years...


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 25, 2006)

to expound of an already good idea that has been suggested, beans and legumes, in any  form.  Bean soup with cornbread, I have already posted a recipe for whole grain cornbread in the bread thread, lentil soup, hummus, add a can of rinsed black beans to a salad, burritoes made with canned burrito filling.  I keep cans of refried beans on hand and have found numerous ways to use them.

When I mentioned corn bread, if you thought of Jiffy's, then that is a problem. Jiffy's (is this the correct name for that boxed stuff?) means no fiber.  Yes it is tasty, almost like a cake, can you say sugar?,but not good for a nutritious meal.


----------



## Toots (Jul 25, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> is the fact that "toots" is asking about fiber funny to anyone else? (sorry toots, couldn't help it.)
> ...


 
I KNEW someone would make that connection!  

I'm just trying to eat more grains, fresh veggies and fruits with high fiber.  I've been using alot of the recipes in Eating Well and they always note if the recipe is a high fiber recipe, or low calorie, etc


----------



## Constance (Jul 25, 2006)

Toots, the doc put me on Lopid for high trigycerides. It's generic name is Gemifibrizol. Guess what that means! 
Just call me "Toots".


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's a high fiber bar and I have no idea where the recipe came from. I've had it for 10 yrs.:

Energy bars

1 c whole wheat flour
1/4 c soy flour
1 c rolled oats
1/2 c brown sugar, packed
1/2 t baking soda
1 c applesauce
1 egg
1t vanilla
3 T flaxseed, crushed 
1-2 c craisins

Mix every thing together, then add flaxseed and craisins.

13x9 pan sprayed with PAM
350 degrees for 20-25 minutes
Cool before cutting.


----------



## scott123 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nuts have a ton of fiber, contain healthy oils and are delicious. Pecans and walnuts are great in this regard.


----------



## DinaFine (Jul 25, 2006)

It is true that the best way to increase fiber intake is to eliminate processed food and switch to cooking with whole grain, beans, legumes, fresh fruit and consuming some of the fruits and vegetables in their raw state.  You can also add flax seed meal into cooked food and that will help.  Learning to cook and eat lower down on the food chain will not only add fiber to your diet but increase your nutritional intake.  I have recipes, but you can easily find some in vegetarian magazine. I cant remember the exact name, but you can find it easily in the Mag Stacks.


----------



## advoca (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Toots
 
Getting hi-fibre recipes is not easy. It is a problem I have suffered for some years because of dietary requirements after a cancer operation.
 
I have several hi-fibre soup recipes I can give you, but here is a pleasant dish that is high in fibre:

*TUNA BEAN BAKE*
Serves 4
Total cooking and preparation time 40 minutes
440 g canned tuna in spring water
225 g Baked Beans - Salt Reduced, drained
2 cups cooked noodles
4 spring onions, chopped
1 stick celery, chopped
1/2 cup chopped parsley
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
1 - 2 tablespoons milk
 
Mix milk with mayonnaise. Combine all other ingredients and add to milk mixture.
Place in a lightly greased casserole dish and heat through for 30 minutes in a moderate oven at 200°C.(400°F)
Serve with a tossed salad and slices of French stick bread.


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 29, 2006)

*Cowboy Cassoulet*

Is this rough enough for you? It's from the L.A. Times, with a few modifications by yours truly, and it's pretty good.

*COWBOY CASSOULET*

Preparation time: ½ hour
Cooking time: 4 hours
Servings: 6 to 8

3 pounds lamb shoulder blade chops​Salt
8 large cloves garlic, peeled
2 pounds fennel (3 small or 2 medium)
3 tablespoons olive oil, plus more for drizzling​1 carrot, peeled and diced
1 onion, diced
1 cup white wine
1 cup crushed tomatoes
1 pound Great Northern white beans or navy beans
Freshly ground black pepper
Small loaf French bread (enough for 1¾ cups crumbs)
8 fresh sage leaves

1. Remove small bones and excess fat from meat; cut into serving pieces; lightly salt meat.

2. Remove tops from fennel and trim bottoms; cut lengthwise (top to bottom) into quarters.

3. Heat oil in a large heavy pot over medium-high heat; add half the meat and brown well; remove to bowl; repeat with remaining meat.

4. Reduce heat to medium-low, add carrot and cook without stirring until lightly browned on one side, 2 to 5 minutes; stir and cook 3 to 5 minutes more.

5. Add onion and cook until soft, 3 to 5 minutes.

6. Add wine, bring to boil, and cook until it is reduced to a thick syrup, 7 to 10 minutes.

7. Add crushed tomatoes and cook 3 to 5 minutes.

8. Add 5 cups water, beans, fennel, and garlic; stir gently; add lamb and press gently into liquid. (Note: Dried beans vary; more water may be needed during cooking.)

9. Cover pot with tight-fitting lid; place in preheated 325 degree oven.

10. After 1 hour, add ½ tablespoon salt and a generous grinding of black pepper; stir gentlyto avoid breaking up the fennel or crushing the garlic.

11. Check after 1½ hours (2½ hours total); if needed, add up to 1 cup water and stir gently.

12. After 1 hour (3½ hours total), remove from oven; increase heat to 400 degrees.

13. Remove crust from bread, cut into cubes, and place in food processor with sage; process to form crumbs; spread mixture evenly over top of cassoulet; lightly drizzle with olive oil.

14. Return uncovered pot to 400 degree oven to brown crumbs, about 20 minutes.

15. Serve immediately.

Each of 8 servings: 569 calories; 37 grams protein; 50 grams carbohydrates; 12 grams fiber; 23 grams fat; 8 grams saturated fat; 84 mg. cholesterol; 197 mg. sodium.


----------



## Caine (Jul 30, 2006)

*LOW CARB/LOW FAT/HIGH FIBER MEAT LOAF*
 ​1 pound ground beef 
1 pound ground turkey breast
1 cup oatmeal 
½ onion, diced 
½ bell pepper, diced
2 celery stalks, sliced
2 garlic cloves, pressed
2 eggs
1 Tbs oregano
½ cup tomato sauce
2 Tbs olive oil

Sauté onion, bell pepper, and celery in 1 Tbs olive oil until soft. Add garlic and continue to sauté until onions are transparent. Add tomato sauce and simmer on low heat for 30 minutes or more. Whisk eggs in a large bowl. Add ground beef, ground turkey breast, and oregano to bowl, mix thoroughly, then add sauce with onions, garlic, peppers and celery to bowl and combine. Pat tightly into Pyrex loaf pan with a paper towel in bottom. Bake in 375F oven for 1 hour. Makes 8 servings. 
 
Add baked whole sweet potatoes with a little bit of salt and melted butter, and broccolli, cauliflower, and carrot vegetable medley, and you'll have fiber coming out of your ears. 
 
Well, not acutally your ears...


----------



## advoca (Jul 31, 2006)

Caine:

That sound delicious. I shall try it!

But, folks, do please have sympathy with those that have to have a high fiber diet. It's not easy, and when you have plastic tubes inside you (like me), lots of fiber is essential. 

I stick to wholemeal bread, lots of fruit, especialy apples and apricots, plenty of carrots, and prunes, plus the occasional dollop of baked beans, (which I hate unless I sharpen them up with Worcestershire Sauce. Beans, beans, the wonderful fruit..... but oh so dull to eat.)

Recipes like Caine suplied are a godsend.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 9, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Here's a high fiber bar and I have no idea where the recipe came from. I've had it for 10 yrs.:
> 
> Energy bars
> 
> ...


 
I would love to make these.  I think they would be great made with golden raisins.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 9, 2006)

Eat lots of peas.  Yup, regular green peas.  Any way you like them.

Or, make soup.  Lentil soup, or split pea.  Cook them with onions, celery, spices, however you like.  Tastes great if you like simple things, very hearty and nutritious.  

Or, any type of bean, pea, or barley... All very high in fiber.


----------



## Tartine (Aug 15, 2006)

Oat bran and wheat bran are excellent sources of fibers. Think All brans for breakfast!


----------

